# Breed?



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Any ideas what breed my girl Peanut might be? She lays white eggs almost daily and is smaller than the rest of the flock.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

That's a Brown Leghorn.


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

Brown Leghorn - agree


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome thanks! I looked into it and it turns out my rooster is also a brown leghorn  I had also been wondering about him. Thanks again!


----------

